# some from a previous trip



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

anyone wanna guess a weight? Anyone wanna guess where they came from?


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

35 to 50 lbs. The Russian Freighter. 1967. Hard to believe that little rod in the picture could handle those unless that's wire line. Don't see any bang stick marks. May have come from around the Mass. Pretty small boat for the freighter.


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

the year......pretty close
the location......extremely close
the weight...........not so close


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

I'm guessing that those are way bigger than 50 lbs. Like 100's of lbs.


----------



## Dynamic (Oct 3, 2007)

Massachusetts
1970
Close to 600 lbs of fish there. The one in the middle is probably a little over 100 and the ones on the outsides are pushing 200-250


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

Are these jewfish?


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

Warsaws and no ones been close on the weight. The dates (late 60's) and the location (Freighter) correct, but weights, not so much


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

2-3hunert apiece.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Billybob+ said:


> Warsaws and no ones been close on the weight. The dates (late 60's) and the location (Freighter) correct, but weights, not so much


Now you're giving away your secret spot for warsaws!?


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

I say 350-400 pound fish right there. Those are massive compared to the outboard motor, and everything else for that matter.


----------



## Fish Sticks (Feb 28, 2014)

Guessing 942.13 pounds.


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

The Three were weighed on a 200# scale that didn't even slow down, even with the pea out past the markers.

they were estimated between 300 and 350 each. after a 200# was later harvested that didn't hold a candle to them.



WAReilly said:


> I say 350-400 pound fish right there. Those are massive compared to the outboard motor, and everything else for that matter.


----------



## Dynamic (Oct 3, 2007)

Billybob+ said:


> The Three were weighed on a 200# scale that didn't even slow down, even with the pea out past the markers.
> 
> they were estimated between 300 and 350 each. after a 200# was later harvested that didn't hold a candle to them.


Impressive!!!!.....Did you catch or spear these yourself?......What kind of old boat was that?


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

This might help.....I'm more than 50 lbs.
Whyme
Mako My Dayo


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

the three were taken by my diving mentor from a trip in 1967 to the Russian Freighter. They were diving and took them with Powerheads.
There is also a Gag grouper there in the boat somewhere, so I've been told, but I can't find any evidence of it in the photo. They estimated the weight right at 1000 pounds total for the 3


----------



## ryanbr (Oct 10, 2007)

Ok, so for the logistical problem. 40 hp outboard motor pushing that boat w divers and fish. Where's the chase boat carrying their (limited gear) w the fuel?


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

Great catch ... But if they infact were caught from that shallow ... Those are almost certainly jewfish


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Mullethead said:


> Great catch ... But if they infact were caught from that shallow ... Those are almost certainly jewfish


Goliath grouper have rounded tails, warsaws have straight tails. Looks pretty clear from the pic


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

aquatic argobull said:


> Goliath grouper have rounded tails, warsaws have straight tails. Looks pretty clear from the pic


 I agree that the tail looks more squared off than round ... but a round jewfish tail looks more square when compressed ... if they are all greater than 200 lb... that would be very shallow for a warsaw ... but 'back in the day' jewfish were pretty common on shallow wrecks (100 ft or less) 

I can't really tell - regardless -spearing 200 lb plus grouper is an accomplishment ,, and back then legal !


----------

